# Possible to CHEAPLY add insulation to a finished interior wall?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_index.asp?page_id=35720202


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, that's EXACTLY what I was looking for!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, thats how you can install insulation in exiting walls. The real question is how BEST to block sound transmission between the rooms. Insulation will only give you a slight improvement. I have some scientific analysis of the effectiveness if you want the details. Options, in increasing effectiveness. Insulation additional layer of drywall, one side additional layer drywall both sides. additional layer of drywall, "decoupled' from existing wall additional layer of drywall decoupled from both walls The drywall PLUS insulation. Build a second wall, one inch from the existing wall, insulated, drywall both sides. Those would all vary in cost and complexity of course. I am of the opinion you will get very little benefit for the trouble of insulation for sound proofing. Reply back if you want more details on the specifics of the other techniques I mentioned.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Bacardi 151 said:


> basically my wife and I fight over tv noise...I'll play my video games in the living room while she'll watch a show in the bedroom. the living room and bedroom share an interior wall. Is there any method to drilling a small hole between every stud and spraying in some spary-instation? Or any other way without tear down the sheetrock?


 I'm witH BRIK on this one. Insulation in stud cavities has very little effect on stopping sound transmision through walls. It will help muffle noises within the bay, like insulating a bay with water pipes in it to lessen the sound of running water, but noise is basically transmitted by solid through wall connections; drywall transmitts to studs, studs transmit to drywall on other side...sound is in other room now. You must either add more mass (additional drywall glued, not mechanically fastened to the existing wall), or better yet, decouple the two sides of the wall as suggested.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Somebody put on a set of headphones.
Ron


----------

